# Pte Jason Rickard



## a78jumper (11 Sep 2011)

A friend posted a pic online for the simple reason there was a rucksack sitting next to the wreck at the side of Hwy 17 which made our hearts sink. The number of soldiers and others killed on this highway over the years for the simple reason it is not dual laned is criminal. RIP Jason.

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/homes/topic.html?t=Person&q=Jason+Rickard

http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=533335

RICKARD, Pte. Jason - passed away suddenly as a result of a motor vehicle accident on Thursday, September 8th, 2011 at the age of 21 yrs. Beloved son of Brett “Rick“ and Adele Rickard (nee Recoskie). Loving brother of Nicole. Dear grandson of the late Isabelle & Alphonse Recoskie and Clinton & Willa Rickard. Jason will also be missed by many aunts, uncles and cousins. Family receiving friends at HILLSIDE FUNERAL SERVICES, 362 Airport Rd on Monday, September 12 from 2 until 4 pm & 7 until 9 pm. A celebration of his life will be held on Tuesday, September 13th, 2011 at the Queen of Peace Chapel, CFB North Bay at 1 pm. Online condolences can be made at www.hillsidefuneral.ca


----------



## krustyrl (11 Sep 2011)

Sad news....so young.  RIP Pte Jason Rickard.   
Condolences to the family, friends and co-workers.   :yellow:


----------



## a78jumper (11 Sep 2011)

I would think the 65 year old man driving the truck he collided head on into is going through a rough period right now too, through ono fault of his own.


----------



## xo31@711ret (14 Sep 2011)

My condolences to Adele & her family. Words are not enough to express my sympathy. RIP Soldior


----------

